# New 36 Gallon Setup ready for fish!



## Don Ruslo (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I recently purchased a 36 Gallon Aqueon Bowfront kit. I added gravel, a Tetra Whisper air pump, a 4" airstone, and some decorations/fake plants.

I filled the tank 3 days ago (dechlorinating the water first). The tank has been running peacefully for the 3 days. My temperature has leveled out at about 78 degrees and my chemical levels are low and my pH is a little bit above 7. I will take my water to be tested again when I go to buy my first fish.

I would like to get 3-5 Zebra Danios to put in my tank to get my first cycle started. I have heard good things about them from many sources. I have heard many people who favor a "fish-less first cycle" but I can't wait to get my first fish and I don't mind a longer cycle time. Any thoughts?

I would like to have a tropical community tank (no aggressive fish). I like Danios, Tetras, and would also like to eventually get some "bottom" fish/invertebrates..... 


Thanks for your thoughts, ideas, and general input


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

Get the API mater test kit so that you can track your tank's progress. If you have any issues the first thing you'll be asked is what are your readings. Stay away from the strips - known for not always telling the whole truth. I would read up on the nitrogen cycle if you haven't already.

Have fun!


----------



## Don Ruslo (Aug 31, 2010)

Last night I ordered the API Master Test kit on Walmart.com. It should be here in a couple of days...until then I will have to rely on my test strips...

Today I picked up 5 Zebra Danios!! I immediately took them home, let the bag set in the tank for 10 minutes, started adding a little tank water, and then after 20 more minutes I netted them into my tank.

They seem VERY active in exploring the tank. When the fish were still in the bag from the store, I turned off the lights and they seemed to calm down a little bit.

I will report back on my progress....


----------

